# 1442 alumacraft with 18hp mud motor $3500



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm selling my 1442 boat
Has 
18hp mayhem motor
2 led lights
Trailer 
No leaks
Blind not included
Have a few props for it but could use a new one 
Has been good boat I just bought a new boat so this one is got to go. 
$3500

Call Mat 
801-309-7718


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

What? Say it isn't so, somebody that is selling a duck boat for a fair and reasonable price. You sure you don't want to try and get $8500 like everyone else on ksl?:mrgreen:


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I didn't realize that the market was up. Oh well I thought it was a fair price. Need the money to put into the new widowmaker


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

How's this $3500 for members $8000 for Ksl.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

If I had a place to park it...... 

I hate not having space to park toys. Moral of the story? Think before you buy a house! I have had a few concrete guys out and they don't want to pour me a new driveway for fear of flooding my garage


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Can't believe no calls


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

Hoopermat said:


> Can't believe no calls


Join the club I am selling one as well and haven't had one serious person call that isn't low balling so bad it's not even worth responding to


----------

